# The "Watch ESPN" app



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't seem to figure this one out. I can watch ESPN online on my laptop using my Cox internet, but thru the ipad, the Watch ESPN app doesnt list Cox as a provider? How can it work on a laptop an not an ipad thru the same provider?


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

shadough said:


> I can't seem to figure this one out. I can watch ESPN online on my laptop using my Cox internet, but thru the ipad, the Watch ESPN app doesnt list Cox as a provider? How can it work on a laptop an not an ipad thru the same provider?


As I understand it, there are two separate ESPN streaming apps:

1)ESPN3 - works through your ISP;
2)Watch ESPN - works through your Television Provider;

Watch ESPN is new, so maybe your Television Provider has not negotiated for access yet.

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/faq


----------

